# Mortgage? - Texas - Non Resident



## mr.t (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi

Has anyone one had any solid support from a lender in the US.

I have approached a few and they really can't be bothered with the extra effort involved... These include Bank of America (My bank), Wells Fargo and Bank of Texas.

I would really appreciate a response from someone who has successfully procured a home loan as a non resident alien

Many thanks
Mark


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its hardly been possible since 2006


----------



## mr.t (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Davis thats positive.

I have two irons in the fire at the moment and will let people know how I get on.

[was just looking for dual redundancy on applications]


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

My wife, at that time a non-resident alien, took a mortgage with Bank of America four years ago.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mr.t said:


> Thanks Davis thats positive.
> 
> I have two irons in the fire at the moment and will let people know how I get on.
> 
> [was just looking for dual redundancy on applications]


Can you explain this for non UK/AU speaker please?


----------



## mr.t (Sep 21, 2012)

irons in the fire - May be used with a positive connotation, e.g. "have other irons in the fire" (other projects are available if this one fails), or with a negative connotation, e.g. "too many irons in the fire" (overwhelmed by having too many tasks)

Redundancy - the inclusion of extra components that are not strictly necessary to functioning, in case of failure in other components.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

"Irons in the fire" is also a perfectly fine expression in standard American English. The U.S. also had blacksmiths.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

mr.t said:


> irons in the fire - May be used with a positive connotation, e.g. "have other irons in the fire" (other projects are available if this one fails), or with a negative connotation, e.g. "too many irons in the fire" (overwhelmed by having too many tasks)
> 
> Redundancy - the inclusion of extra components that are not strictly necessary to functioning, in case of failure in other components.


Here lies part of your problem. Who in Texas is supposed to understand you.

Your easiest way will be going through a mortgage broker not a mortgage banker. Lack of US credit and employment history are your main issues. LTV may be the other.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

twostep said:


> LTV may be the other.


Can you explain this for non US speaker please?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Loan-to-value ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mr.t (Sep 21, 2012)

Well its been a while for this update, but we have been busy.

I notice the thread has been rationalized as one of the mods appeared to be disappearing up there own posterior (on a forum dedicated to help).

We got a mortgage with no US credit history, 20% loan to value and we have been in bliss for the last three months - $350k property.
There were two companies wishing to provide the mortgage and I actually had to let one down (they were really that keen to lend)

There was a lot of paperwork, and the underwriter wanted to see two years worth of mortgage payments in assets. (Cars, Savings, Pensions etc)
(Don't think I would still be in the country two years after loosing a job though!)

Any genuine people are quite welcome to PM me and I will pass on further details.

Thanks for the help (you know who you are)
Mark


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

A) You may wNt to tone down a bit. 
B) Congratulations to the new home and everything that comes with it.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

twostep said:


> Can you explain this for non UK/AU speaker please?


Grin- It is funny that you thought this was slang from the UK/AU.
I always attributed this expression to the cattle ranchers of the U.S..
The "irons in the fire" are a reference to branding irons.
You need to have more than one branding iron in the fire so that you always have one hot enough to do the job.


----------

